# MySQL Server installieren



## Kaiser206 (26. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich versuche schon sehr lange auf meinem Rechner ein funktionsfähigen MySQL Server zu installieren. Ich benutze SuSE Linux 10 und habe bei mir das Packet MySQL und andere dazugehörige installiert. Was muss ich tun um meinen MySQL Server zu starten?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. November 2005)

Du musst dem Admin-User ein Passwort zuteilen und dann kannst Du den Server mittels mysqld_safe starten.
Bei mysqld_safe solltest Du noch den User unter dem MySQL laufen soll per --user=meinmysqluser angeben.

Ich schieb den Thread mal in's Linux-Forum, da es hier nicht um MySQL selbst geht sondern um die Installation des Servers unter Linux.


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. November 2005)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt es bei Suse ein Menüpunkt im Yast(2), mit dem man Dienste starten und stoppen kann. Leider weiß ich den namen nicht.


----------

